# Guynener lands.



## Guynemer (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi, everybody!

I was in search of data on Kawasaki KI 61 Hien, and found this great forum.
I'm honored to be here. Merry Xmas!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome and Merry Christmas!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome, maybe u'll stay longer than the average 2 post members...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

can't remember the last time we had someone "honoured" to be here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello from Down Under! 

What are looking for on the Ki-61?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Analannie (Dec 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2006)

Thats kind of funny. He joined before you and you are going to welcome him.  Without even making your own hey this is me thread...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

and he/she has an odd name!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and he/she has an odd name!



*He* is also here to take the piss/annoy everyone...


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum G. Hope you enjoy the topics and the responses.


----------

